# A little extra on the side



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

Well spring time is here so out comes my outdoor furniture that i make and sell. I do picnic tables, chairs, benches, swings, mailbox posts, clothes lines, etc. On my down time or rain days. And it gives my father something to do. Got them all setup at his house and he sells them for me. 

But I am looking for new designs and ideas. Anybody know where i can get some? Preferrably online. 

Or do you make anything like these things and would like to share so of your designs.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

New ideas come from within.

But if your looking to cheat, google comes up with some pretty cool ideas as well.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

Just some little advice, expecially for you guys who are a little slow or just starting out. Out door furniture sells very well in my area and may in yours too. And the money is pretty good too!

When i do picnic tables i do 5 at a time, i can usally do these in a half an afternoon. I set it up like an assembly line. I have templates for all my cuts so I do all my cutting first then just assemble. 

Last year I sold over 40 regular picnic tables, 3 octagons, I sold around 20 chairs, probley 10 swings, a few well houses, at least 7 or 8 clothes lines. I also got 2 deck jobbs from people stopping in.

Anyways my point is that these are cheap to make, i tend to make 3x what i have in them for materials. and there easy to make ahead. So if you have the room start building on your down time. 

Its not crazy money but when someone stops in on a sat. and drops 3 or 4 hundred bucks its kind of nice 

Good luck guys hope all have a great summer


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

Aaron Berk said:


> New ideas come from within.
> 
> But if your looking to cheat, google comes up with some pretty cool ideas as well.


I always like seeing other peoples ideas, alot of the items that i have done for years are things i have seen elsewhere and just tweaked and customized to make it unique and my own:thumbup:


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

mnjconstruction said:


> Well spring time is here so out comes my outdoor furniture that i make and sell. I do picnic tables, chairs, benches, swings, mailbox posts, clothes lines, etc. On my down time or rain days. And it gives my father something to do. Got them all setup at his house and he sells them for me.
> 
> But I am looking for new designs and ideas. Anybody know where i can get some? Preferrably online.
> 
> Or do you make anything like these things and would like to share so of your designs.


Well do we get to see your designs?


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

redwood said:


> Well do we get to see your designs?


yep u sure will:thumbup:

soon as i take some pictures!!!


----------



## robert c1 (Mar 11, 2007)

redwood said:


> Well do we get to see your designs?


I like the planter box.

Great, now I can't even justify getting rid of twigs.:thumbsup:


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

tried it in my area but wasnt worth it.
when they can go to box stores and buy something similar for 1/2 the price I need to make it worth while...
said to hell with it...

did sell a childrens stained picnic table to a guy in Cali on the web though.
shipped it on a Greyhound bus for $400 cheaper than any other carrier
if it fits the compartment, they ship it


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

It was a sad day when I "sold" these tables; got an offer on the farm and the buyers requested the tables as part of the deal. The new and improved version will get rebuilt this summer... with wheels.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Potting table, Mother's Day 2005. This was an easy one, 1x4's glued and stapled. Still going strong. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Made this one for hunting camp with all free materials. Solid as a rock.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

When I was a kid my stepdad made some benches that the backs folded up, so that when you put them back to back they made a picnic table. I wish I had a picture or plans. I'd like to build a couple sets for the house and our campsite.


----------



## trav26 (May 29, 2012)

mnj, How do you get your name out for this sort of stuff?


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

trav26 said:


> mnj, How do you get your name out for this sort of stuff?


Put them on the side of the road! My shop is on a pretty busy rd. And there are a lot of lakes past my shop. So on any givin nice weekend there are hundreds of people headin upto camp. Word gets out fast in my area. Everybody knows everybody.:thumbsup:


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

dog? cat? doll(kid)? pick your size house.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

mnjconstruction said:


> Put them on the side of the road! My shop is on a pretty busy rd. And there are a lot of lakes past my shop. So on any givin nice weekend there are hundreds of people headin upto camp. Word gets out fast in my area. Everybody knows everybody.:thumbsup:


Still waiting for pictures of your designs.

I built those backed benches that swivel in to a picnic table many years ago. The plans exist somewhere.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

redwood said:


> Still waiting for pictures of your designs.
> 
> I built those backed benches that swivel in to a picnic table many years ago. The plans exist somewhere.


Yea! OP! Pics please! :thumbup:

I told the missus I need a garage so I can do this kind of stuff. We gotta move first to a place where I can put a garage...


----------



## Jeremy Hess (Mar 16, 2012)

redwood said:


> Still waiting for pictures of your designs.
> 
> I built those backed benches that swivel in to a picnic table many years ago. The plans exist somewhere.


My dad made a set of them 20 years ago when he bought a camper on the Chesapeake. They still get used pretty heavily every summer. We use them mostly as benches & only use the table setup when we have guests or the crab haul was extra heavy... :thumbup:


----------

